# Arsonist sets Kyoto Animation Studio on fire; several people dead



## TrishaCat (Jul 18, 2019)

Yesterday a man yelling "You die!" stormed the Kyoto Animation studio, known for animation series such as Clannad, The Meloncholy of Haruhi Suzumiya, K-On, and many more, and poured gasoline on the studio and the people inside before setting the place on fire. Police have captured the man, however the arson has resulted in at least 33 people being killed.
In the aftermath of this, Sentai Filmworks, a Western anime publisher, started a crowdfunding campaign to try and help those hurt by the arson attack heal.
Source: www.japantimes.co.jp: At least 33 people dead, dozens injured in suspected arson at Kyoto anime studio | The Japan Times

What in the fuck


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Jul 18, 2019)

Wow that guy must've have hated animation to do something is insane as that!


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 18, 2019)

Brooks Dotson said:


> Wow that guy must've have hated animation to do something is insane as that!


See I don't like KyoAni's works myself. I find that they're often a bit slow or lacking in something to grab my attention, focusing a bit too much on CGDCT and not much else a lot of the time. But like
I wouldn't wish anyone *dead* over it.
Like hell I dunno how someone could hate them this much.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jul 18, 2019)

Goddamn, all that senseless death

If it turns out to be a deranged otaku-type that's like something out of a Satoshi Kon anime


----------



## Attaman (Jul 18, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> What in the fuck


I think that encapsulates my sentiment on this matter well enough. Especially with this being the worst arson attack since 1989.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 18, 2019)

It's awful what has happened! At least they caught the guy who did it, but still al those people and their families will be grieving.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 18, 2019)

I don't know what goes through somebody's head to make them think that killing scores of people is fine. ._.


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jul 18, 2019)

That building seems to lack any proper fire escapes or stairwells and the windows look very small. It looks to be an old building. I wonder if many of the windows were even openable? :/


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 18, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't know what goes through somebody's head to make them think that killing scores of people is fine. ._.



Me neither.

I'm particularly horrified by the method. Burning is a dreadful way to die. I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemies.


----------



## JadenJackal (Jul 18, 2019)

Thats devastating to here!! Some of my friends childhood and cherished animes where done by kyoto. This is disheartening to hear. All I wonder is why but thats probably what everyone else is wondering


----------



## Attaman (Jul 18, 2019)

Anthrasmagoria said:


> That building seems to lack any proper fire escapes or stairwells and the windows look very small. It looks to be an old building. I wonder if many of the windows were even openable? :/


While fire safety was very much an issue (My understanding is that the building was full of the sort of materials you'd expect in a long-running animation studio, AKA "Shit that burns _hot_ and _fast_"), it's also worth keeping in mind that the perpetrator _also_ (Unless the facts are outdated: Very well possible with breaking stories such as these) doused extra fuel around the ground-level exits _and _was waiting with knives to stab whoever so managed to get out. Apparently part of the reason why there might be less casualties is that at some point they lit their self on fire too, which provided enough a distraction to be rushed until security could arrive.


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 18, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't know what goes through somebody's head to make them think that killing scores of people is fine. ._.


Apparently the perpetrator was already arrested for a crime back in 2012, and he had a grudge of some sort. KyoAni also had death threats before the incident, so the police are checking that out as well.  It's quite baffling why people want to commit such acts. If the crime is a gross overcompensation for the grudge, that makes it worse.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 18, 2019)

Apparently this is the largest mass murder incident in postwar Japan


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 18, 2019)

Wow, no words for that...


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jul 18, 2019)

The guy will get the DP for this no matter how insane he is. . . what was his problem I wonder. Something personal or something as out there as the studio messing with a beloved character perhaps.


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 19, 2019)

www3.nhk.or.jp: 京都アニメ制作の映画 予告編最新版の上映を中止 | NHKニュース (in Japanese)
The studio's cancelling even the release of an updated trailer. According to the article, fans are worried about the impact the attacks will have on future works.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 19, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> www3.nhk.or.jp: 京都アニメ制作の映画 予告編最新版の上映を中止 | NHKニュース (in Japanese)
> The studio's cancelling even the release of an updated trailer. According to the article, fans are worried about the impact the attacks will have on future works.


I mean, 30+ of their staff is deceased with even more injured. Plus theres no telling how much of their materials were lost


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 19, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> I mean, 30+ of their staff is deceased with even more injured. Plus theres no telling how much of their materials were lost


I believe the welfare of the families of the victims are more important as well. Probably I'm going to stop there, since I'm not that good talking about tragic events.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 19, 2019)

It should be noted that, IIRC, there were about 150-ish workers for KyoAnime. At least _half_ their work force was either killed or hospitalized. That's... not the sort of thing you bounce back from readily, if - in many cases - at all. And disregards any psychological trauma on top of everything else.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 19, 2019)

Apparently they lost _all _of their work too

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152184901338202113


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 19, 2019)

There's more news now about the perpetrator, but it wouldn't help much if he gained publicity.


----------



## Baalf (Jul 20, 2019)

...


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 20, 2019)

Battlechili said:


> Apparently they lost _all _of their work too
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152184901338202113



So much for season 2 of Kobayashi then.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 26, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154746065884631040


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 26, 2019)

Jesus. That's sickening.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 26, 2019)

I heard about this a week ago and I am sorry for the families who lost their loved ones in this incident.


Anthrasmagoria said:


> The guy will get the DP for this no matter how insane he is. . . what was his problem I wonder. Something personal or something as out there as the studio messing with a beloved character perhaps.


Well it is very complicated and it mostly has to do with the Japanese usually unwilling to seek psychological therapy for their problems. This is due to anyone seeking outside of their family for help for ether physical or mental problems as being frowned upon. Indeed it leads to situations where families wind up taking care of family members who need professional assistance are unwilling to seek and ask for help. However I from what I understand from the situation over in Japan that not everyone feels that way and there are therapists.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 29, 2019)

Gigguk (famous anime youtuber): posts a Kyoani tribute video and states he'll donate all money that the video makes to the kyoani donation fund
Youtube: demonetized


----------

